# UTAH roll call ....



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

hi all just curious how many other people are in the state of utah.

Looking for some new people to ride with once the weather gets better. 

Anybody riding the Zion Century next week?

joe


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*and there was one.....*

I'm located in Pleasant Grove - lots of rides in Utah and SLC county (the canyons seem much less crowded in Utah County!). I'm heading down to St. George during the Zions Century - may ride it or may just get out and do a longer group ride, depending on what the others want. 

Ride on


----------



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm from Logan. There's TONS of great rides up here if you ever decide to to come up here.


----------



## ceebee1 (Dec 13, 2006)

Currently live in Springville. Mt. Nebo loop is a beautiful ride come summer time. I'm always looking for someone to ride with. I wish I was in shape for the Zion century, but I've been lazy this winter.:mad2:


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

I'm here in SLC, lots of group rides here most days of the week (from one shop or another).


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

present.


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

i'd love to ride with you guys. It would give me the chance to learn some new techniques, meet some fellow bikers, and perhaps even join a team. so with that is anyone interested in doing some group rides after work? or some evening weekend rides?




joe


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm out of slc...I am up for some riding. But until it gets warmer I will stick to snow shoeing...


----------



## alee100 (Nov 24, 2007)

I rode the Zion Century a few weeks ago. My first organized century ride, it seemed a bit longer than I had anticipated. Since I live in SLC I hadn't been able to get much real riding in the month or so before it. I have a trainer that I can ride in the basement, but like all normal people I find that pretty boring. 
The Zion ride did have some great scenery, and it was one of my first times riding in a pace line. Fun, but I was a bit nervous that I would cause a major pile up.


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

alee100 said:


> I rode the Zion Century a few weeks ago. My first organized century ride, it seemed a bit longer than I had anticipated. Since I live in SLC I hadn't been able to get much real riding in the month or so before it. I have a trainer that I can ride in the basement, but like all normal people I find that pretty boring.
> The Zion ride did have some great scenery, and it was one of my first times riding in a pace line. Fun, but I was a bit nervous that I would cause a major pile up.



i was down there as well it was a pretty fun little tour im looking forward to doing some more this year. have you checked out the pictures from the event https://www.zazoosh.com/members/viewGallery/501

are you going to do any more centuries? 
how about the slc bike tour?

regards 
joe


----------



## alee100 (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably signing up for the MS 150, last weekend in June, and the 12 Hours of Endurance in Park City the weekend before.
I already checked out the pictures, but thanks for the link.
What/when is the SLC Bike Tour?


----------

